# What's the secret for plowing a dirt drive /7 not blowing the "C" valve



## wsmm (Jan 15, 2002)

How can you keep the plow from digging in on a dirt drive. Lately here we just had a thaw and then an 8" snow. Plowing driveway and the blade dug in or droped into an ice patch real quick at a realitivelty slow speed. As a result, took out the "C" valve on my Meyers plow.

How can I prevent this from happening, other than not plowing?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

Pave the driveway... lol, sorry I had too

My suggestion is cut a slit into a 3" PVC pipe and fit it to your cutting edge. Should prevent it from cutting in.... Or you can back blade the trouble spots...


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Adjust your shoes so your cutting edge is farther off the dirt and don't drop your plow all the way, keep the down pressure or weight off the plow and more on your front tires.


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

I 2nd the pipe slit down the middle and attached to the blade....


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. Thank you Avitare for the suggestions. Check out the yard guard thread at http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&highlight=yard+guard&page=3


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

keep the plow raised a bit off the ground. it may leave some areas unlevel if the driveway has dips or drops


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Tap the up button on the controller and plow your driveway...shouldn't be a big deal at all. Full angle to either side will also help keep it from augering in too easily.

Digging in and tripping should be a part of the normal operation of a plow on a dirt drive...it is on mine anyways. It should not be blowing out valves on you though, I would suspect that that was a part that had reached its life expectancy and all it took was that small impact to kill it...probably would have blown out on you in the next storm or two.


----------

